# my itty bitty collection



## ette (Feb 26, 2006)

i've been collecting since late december.





my vanity. i need a traincase! but i like to see everything.




face products, i didn't include foundation, etc. cause thats boring.




lipsticks. i love nude shades, lol.




eye products. i forgot my blacktrack fluidline.




lipglasses, lustreglasses, lacquers, and lipglass stain. i forgot my tinted lip conditioners.




my small nars collection. i forgot chelsea girls.
those are the only two lines i consider collections of lol, i have a piece or two from other lines but nothing major.
i only have 4 brushes so i didn't post a pic of those either. oooh also i ordered A TON of stuff that still hasn't come, so my collection will be like, 1/2 as much bigger when that comes.

if you need to know a color just ask!


----------



## fireatwill (Feb 26, 2006)

great collection!


----------



## Dawn (Feb 27, 2006)

Nice collection for just starting in December!


----------



## Neptune870 (Feb 27, 2006)

Beautiful collection! Could you please name the shadows in your 4 pans?? They look stunning. Thanks!


----------



## ette (Feb 27, 2006)

thank you!
1st pan - all that glitters, bronze, texture, and retrospeck
2nd pan - jest, idol eyes, hepcat, knight's divine
3rd pan - aquadisiac, trax


----------



## mspixieears (Mar 2, 2006)

December?! You started this in December??? What a wicked collection!


----------



## Luxurious (Mar 8, 2006)

i love your collection


----------



## cletus2894 (Mar 8, 2006)

That's not itty bitty - especially if you use the majority of the products - then it's the perfect size


----------



## mel0622 (Mar 8, 2006)

its def. not bitty! lol. nice collection! i just started to fall in love w/ nude l/s shades what are all those mac l/s?


----------



## ette (Mar 9, 2006)

from left to right.
lovedust, myth, peachstock, moderne, blankety, bare venus, hue, lingerie, strawberry blonde.


----------



## XoXo (Mar 10, 2006)

i love your l/s and l/g


----------



## asraicat (Mar 10, 2006)

thx for naming the l/s


----------



## Lustrouslips (Mar 10, 2006)

nice collection what color is those lipglases?


----------



## hypergrl273 (Jul 14, 2006)

I can't see the pictures


----------

